# Key replacement



## lsb (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi, Does anyone have tips for replacing a 2009 Versa key? My key is worn down.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Get the new one cut using the original key code, the Nissan dealer can look that up from your VIN number and cut the blank to original spec. If you "trace" the duplicate then the new key will likely have the same issue as the old one. If it's a "dumb" steel key then that should be all you need, if it's an inductive "smart" key then you'll need to get it programmed before it will start the car. You're not stuck with the dealer for that, almost any locksmith can program keys for an '09.


----------



## lsb (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks so much. It is a “dumb” key. Sounds like a it’s pretty simple. (Pardon the pun.)


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Just get one cut from the code, then. If it's still sticky with the new one, try some graphite lock lube in the cylinders. Happy motoring!


----------



## lsb (Aug 2, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> You're most welcome. Just get one cut from the code, then. If it's still sticky with the new one, try some graphite lock lube in the cylinders. Happy motoring!


Thanks again


----------



## Prada (Nov 5, 2017)

I've spare nissan car key replacement from a autoprolocksmith when i lost car key. They still provides great services to their customers.


----------

